# Benross Innovator Sand Wedge



## boggybop (Feb 28, 2009)

Strengths:
High performance CNC milled face
Golf Pride deluxe grip

Weaknesses:
A bit â€˜chunkyâ€™ for a wedge 

Iâ€™ve been using the Innovator wedge for 3 months now.  Although initially I wasnâ€™t impressed by the design and bulky feel, recently I have been warming to club.  The manufacturer claims that the Innovator series integrates all the best performance enhancements from the most prominent wedges in the game.  A unique cavity back/blade combination by designing a flow weighting system that delivers soft cushioning on impact, even on off-centre hits, for excellent feel and performance.  A CNC milled face ensures perfectly flat consistency from wedge to wedge.  

I have been pleased with the spin levels achieved, especially from the sand, where the 10Â° of bounce aids recovery shots.  Distance control is very easily attained; half swings, three-quarter swings and full swings can be replicated every time, thus increasing the level of control from inside 60 yards.  The club comes fitted with a great golf pride grip which provides optimal grip even in the wettest of conditions.  

Overall I have been pleased with my purchase.  At first I didnâ€™t like the design; it is fairly plain and unassuming.  However recently I have been warming to it, although not sleek it does a job, the club may not be the queen bee but it is great worker!  If you are on a tight budget, especially in this current economic climate, then I would recommend the club.  If you are willing to pay a little more then of course you will receive better quality â€“ but for under Â£25 you canâ€™t really go wrong!     
â€ƒ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2009)

Call me a cynic but there seems to be a number clubs on your review list that you say you are using but don't appear to be on your signature. I'm a little confused as to the need to suddenly appear with all these reviews now that the forum pages are up and running and being used each month. As MikeH pointed out elsewhere there aren't prizes (unlike the December review competition) for being published and it smacks of neediness.


----------



## boggybop (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry HomerJSimpson, I didn't mean to upset anyone!

I entered a review competition on a different forum (I know forum tart etc) where you had to write equipment reviews, about 5 or 6 months back.  I was having a clear out of my old hard-disk on the last PC and came across the reviews.  I though that they would be beneficial to the equipment review section.

In regard to the neediness comment that it completely incorrect, my only intention was to add helpful reviews to the review section - or maybe that is the wrong idea? It comes as a surprise that I received a reply, the review was only to cast my personal opinion about the golf clubs I was using at the time. Maybe the opinion could be useful to other golfer thinking about purchasing new equipment?

Sorry to offend/annoy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2009)

boggy,

I probably owe you the apology. Having re-read my post it comes across really badly especially the needy bit. Think you caught me on a bad day. To be fair to you I have read these again and there is some pretty good stuff in there

Hope I didn't offend too much. Certainly no offence or annoyance taken from me (now I've got my sensible head back on). Keep them coming and maybe I'll use one in the forum pages.


----------

